# Would HTV work for a mechanics every day shirt?



## LSZ21 (Nov 3, 2016)

Long time lurker, finally signed up to post. Has anyone used HTV for a mechanics tshirt? I have a client who would like me make shirts, his last set were screen printed. I do not have the set up yet for that and he wants a small order so outsourcing would make it on the expensive side. Anyone have any input on how well HTV would hold up to a mechanics conditions?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

It should work fine. HTV works best for monochrome applications. Multiple colors can be done, but you need to separate the colors and cut them separately and apply them separately.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The shirts may cave a coating like Teflon or they may use a cleaning service that would cause the material to fall off. Otherwise it would work.


----------



## LSZ21 (Nov 3, 2016)

It most likely will only be one color. They are asking for a super simple design, just wasn't sure how htv holds up for certain conditions...I.e. Engine heat. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

have a look at the stats on this vinyl, I use it. Easy Cut | Xpres


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd certainly hope they hold up. We've done shirts for mechanics, construction workers, factory floor workers and more.

No come backs yet.


----------

